# Solved: HTMLayout.dll cannot be loaded to properly start GUI.



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

Just bought a brand new -out of the box- windows 8.1 computer last week. I'm in the process of installing antivirus software and things like SpyBot Search & Destroy.

I downloaded Avast and when I clicked on the install file I got the following message.* HTMLayout.dll cannot be loaded to properly start GUI. Therefore process cannot continue.*

I called Avast and they wanted $189.00 to fix it (yeah I'm still laughing)....

Any idea how to fix this?

Thanks for any responses I may receive. At the Avast Forums other people have had the same issue. I may end up using AVG instead but would still like to use Avast first.

Kal


----------



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

I found a "fix" for this all on my own! I simply downloaded and installed AVG (like I said I might)...

Problem solved.


----------

